# Persistence Pays



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Applied for my first Montana Mt. Goat tag in 1986 and just found out I have finally been drawn after 26 years, I'm on cloud 9, Woo Hoo. Anybody know a reputable guide who operates in the Boseman area north of Yellowstone Park? This is pretty much a once in a lifetime hunt for a non-resident and I want to do it right. FM


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

A few things I'd try:
Crazy Mountain Outfitters.....Only one I have heard about goats.
Try looking at the OYOA (on your own adventures) forums. There is a bunch of information on Goat hunting on there and from glancing at it a bunch of it pertains to Montana as well. You could get on there and prolly find some fellas willing to help with some information.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Forest Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on cloud 9, Woo Hoo. ...FM


That's convienent, because that's where they live!:yikes::lol:
Congrats on the fantastic draw!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a good friend that lives in Belgrade, MT, i will ask him about a good guide.

Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> That's convienent, because that's where they live!:yikes::lol:
> Congrats on the fantastic draw!


Groan.........


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

dhosera said:


> A few things I'd try:
> Crazy Mountain Outfitters.....Only one I have heard about goats.
> Try looking at the OYOA (on your own adventures) forums. There is a bunch of information on Goat hunting on there and from glancing at it a bunch of it pertains to Montana as well. You could get on there and prolly find some fellas willing to help with some information.


 secomd on OYOA ;
great site and has a goat forum, 
save ya looking for it
http://onyourownadventures.com/hunttalk/home.php

good luck with your hunt!


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Buy these boots. Trust me. You will want the stiffest sole possible.

http://www.schnees.com/product/Schnees-Granite-Mountain-Boot/Schnees-Montana-Mountain-Boots


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not clear what unit/area your tag is for but........FWIW....I've been driving between Seeley Lake and Missoula a few times. At the right time you can see the goats feeding on the south side of the road (around Potomac on Hwy 200).


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> I'm not clear what unit/area your tag is for but........FWIW....I've been driving between Seeley Lake and Missoula a few times. At the right time you can see the goats feeding on the south side of the road (around Potomac on Hwy 200).


Are you sure those aren't sheep? :16suspect

And that's nowhere near where his tag is for. I'm guessing he has the 314 tag or possibly the 324.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

It's Unit 314 which lies south of the interstate roughly between Bozeman and Livingston all the way to Yellowstone Park. FM


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome. Definitely a once in a lifetime draw. You need to give us a sweet write up after it's all over with. I'd love to hear about it.


----------

